# Welche Gabel für Mercury



## raffic (16. März 2004)

Kann sein das die Frage schon 1000 x gestellt worden ist aber trotzdem vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich will mir ne neue Gabel für mein Mercury hohlen und bei dem riesen Angebot fällt mir die Auswahl recht schwer.
Gewicht ist erst einmal zweitrangig stabil muss sie sein.
Mit welcher habt ihr gute erfahrung und oder welche könnt ihr empfelen.

Grüsse
raffic


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. März 2004)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das die Frage schon 1000 x gestellt worden ist aber trotzdem vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich will mir ne neue Gabel für mein Mercury hohlen und bei dem riesen Angebot fällt mir die Auswahl recht schwer.
> Gewicht ist erst einmal zweitrangig stabil muss sie sein.
> Mit welcher habt ihr gute erfahrung und oder welche könnt ihr empfelen.
> 
> ...



Hallo raffic. 
Ich fahre an meinem HT eine Magura O24U. Sofern sie dicht hält ist sie in der 80mm Version eine recht annehmbare Lösung. Die Gabel heißt jetzt 'Asgard', ist aber baugleich zur O24U. Die 100mm Version büßt im Vergleich zur 80mm Version etwas an Steifigkeit ein. Es gibt sogar leute, die fahren 100mm am Mercury - und sind zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netzwerker (16. März 2004)

Also ich habe bei mir eine Scareb Comp dran und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert auch gut mit Scheibenbremse.


----------



## chris84 (16. März 2004)

Die Maguras passen (nicht nur rein optisch  ) sehr gut zum Mercury. Und dass sie zu den steifsten und stabilsten auf dem Markt gehören ist wohl klar 
Was ich noch empfehlen könnte wäre ne Manitou black. Vorzugsweise mit Federwegsverstellung. In punkto steifigkeit stehen die Blacks den Maguras wohl in nichts nach. Ich fahre im Moment ne Black comp 80/100 in meinem Mercury, und ich bin mit der Kombi super zufrieden!
Ich würde allerdings von einer Gabel mit nur 100mm oder mehr abraten, Ich bin bei steilen anstiegen froh, dass ich auf 80mm absenken kann. Man merkt in gewisser weise schon, dass das Mercury für 80mm gebaut ist. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte (in meinem Zielsegment) die Wahl zwischen einer Magura O24U und der 2003er Manitou Skareb comp (coil) 80mm. Die Magura ist etwas steifer, die Manitou spricht aber spürbar feinfühliger an und passt in der Disc-Only-Version (170mm XT 2003 / Coolstop) meines Erachtens wunderbar zum Mercury-Rahmen. Ausserdem ist sie sehr pflegeleicht und ich bin eben auch noch ein alter Stahlfederfreund. Und Chris84 kann ich nur zustimmen, an steilen Passagen sind mehr als 80 oder gar 100 mm absolut ungünstig. Als nächtes werde ich mir evtl. eine FOX Talas RLC leisten (80-125 mm), aber da muß ich noch ein wenig sparen. 

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## eitsch:bi (16. März 2004)

Hallo,
...kann die Marzocchi Marathon SL mit 85mm Federweg absolut empfehlen. Fahre sie an meinem 03er Mercury Race - Federungskomfort, Funktion (ECC5 Kartusche) und Stabilität (zB. 30mm Alu-Standrohre) bei moderatem Gewicht sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die Bremsleistung der Magura Marta wird locker weggesteckt. Ausschlaggebend für meinen Kauf war neben sehr guten Testergebnissen die Gabelfarbe gun metal grey - sie paßt einfach optimal zur Rahmenfarbe rot/weiß/rot......
Beste Grüße
HB


----------



## carloz (17. März 2004)

@raffic:

Ich würde dir, wie der chris auch die Magura RONIN empfehlen 
Die hab ich nämlich dran und bin top zufrieden !
Gutgut, es ist meine erste Gabel im Leben *g*
Aber ich hab mich an die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gewöhnt.
Wenn man sich ma damit beschäftigt hat dann geht es...

greetZ
Carloz


----------



## raffic (17. März 2004)

Ok vielen dank erst einmal für eure Empfelungen. Das hat die Auswahl doch schon etwas eingeschränkt. Gedankenmäßig war ich auch bei einer Magura oder Manitou Skareb da hatte ich halt ein paar Sorgen wegen der Steifigkeit. Nun denn ich werde dann mal demnächst bekanntgeben was es geworden ist.
Grüsse
raffic


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. März 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @raffic:
> 
> Ich würde dir, wie der chris auch die Magura RONIN empfehlen
> Die hab ich nämlich dran und bin top zufrieden !
> ...




Sag mal, Carloz, kannst Du bei Deiner Ronin die schlechten Testergebnisse, die die 'bike' gemacht haben will, bestätigen oder nachvollziehen? Ich kann verstehen das bei gleichem Casting die 110 mm Version etwas schwächelt, die 80 mm Version hat ja stets Spitzensteifigkeitswerte errungen, aber was immer wieder bemängelt wurde war das undynamische Dämpfungsverhalten (ich weiß nicht mehr obs über- oder unterdämpft hieß).
Die Frage klingt doof, ich weiß, aber man merkt doch selber, ob eine Gabel bei einer Schlagstärke eher bockig oder hart wird (je nachdem, ob sie unter- oder überdämpft ist). 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## carloz (22. März 2004)

@Eisen:

Ganz und garnich !
Also so wie ich das Teil nu eingestellt hab (okay die Einstellungen sind vielfältig) isses für mich super okay. Bügelt alles weg und der Michelin UST klebt förmlich aufm Boden !!!
Und wenn ich Bergauf fahren will, dann hau ich das LockOut rein und gut is, von wegen LOW SPEED Dämpfung und so....

Also ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Ding zufrieden.
Ich bin es aber gewohnt, dass Sachen die ich mir kaufe und mit denen ich zufrieden bin immer in TEsts schlechter abschneiden, ausser meine Radeon9800pro 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. März 2004)

Fahre die CP-125 (jetzt: Phaon) in der 100 mm Einstellung und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Allerdings muß man den Ölstand auf der Dämpferseite etwas erhöhen, damit die Gabel bei Einstellung bis 100 mm nicht durchschlägt.

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

